# ايه غريبه عجيبه



## ahmed_mouhamed (20 مارس 2010)

سلام 

- انجيل لوقا الاصحاح 19
26  لاني اقول لكم ان كل من له يعطى ومن ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه  
27  اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي

هل ربنا يقول ذا الكلام او يامر به او اي انسان عاقل حتي !


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 مارس 2010)

ي هذا  البحث نتناول المثل الذي جاء في هذا العدد
أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي¡ أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ  يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ¡ فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي
ولكن هذه  المرة لن نتناول تفسيره الروحي المعتاد بل سنكتب عن تفسيره التاريخي و  خلفيته اليهودية التي كان يشير لها المثل
​
*إضغط هنا لتحميل البحث*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 مارس 2010)

*ملخص الرد
هل امرنا المسيح بذبح الاعداء؟
لو27:19  اما  اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي
في  الحقيقة هذا ليس قول المسيح , بل قول الشخصية التي يحكي عنها بالمثل , فهو  قال مثلاً لنقرأ المثل :
11 وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ هذَا عَادَ فَقَالَ مَثَلاً، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَرِيبًا مِنْ  أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَكَانُوا يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ  يَظْهَرَ فِي الْحَالِ. 12 فَقَالَ:«إِنْسَانٌ شَرِيفُ  الْجِنْسِ ذَهَبَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ لِيَأْخُذَ لِنَفْسِهِ مُلْكًا  وَيَرْجعَ. 13 فَدَعَا عَشَرَةَ عَبِيدٍ لَهُ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ  عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَاجِرُوا حَتَّى آتِيَ. 14 وَأَمَّا  أَهْلُ مَدِينَتِهِ فَكَانُوا يُبْغِضُونَهُ، فَأَرْسَلُوا وَرَاءَهُ  سَفَارَةً قَائِلِينَ: لاَ نُرِيدُ أَنَّ هذَا يَمْلِكُ عَلَيْنَا. 15  وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ بَعْدَمَا أَخَذَ الْمُلْكَ، أَمَرَ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلَيْهِ  أُولئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْفِضَّةَ، لِيَعْرِفَ بِمَا  تَاجَرَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ. 16 فَجَاءَ الأَوَّلُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ،  مَنَاكَ رَبحَ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 17 فَقَالَ لَهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا  الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ! لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ أَمِينًا فِي الْقَلِيلِ،  فَلْيَكُنْ لَكَ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى عَشْرِ مُدْنٍ. 18 ثُمَّ جَاءَ الثَّانِي  قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ، مَنَاكَ عَمِلَ خَمْسَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 19 فَقَالَ  لِهذَا أَيْضًا: وَكُنْ أَنْتَ عَلَى خَمْسِ مُدْنٍ. 20 ثُمَّ جَاءَ آخَرُ  قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ، هُوَذَا مَنَاكَ الَّذِي كَانَ عِنْدِي مَوْضُوعًا  فِي مِنْدِيل، 21 لأَنِّي كُنْتُ أَخَافُ مِنْكَ، إِذْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ  صَارِمٌ، تَأْخُذُ مَا لَمْ تَضَعْ وَتَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ تَزْرَعْ. 22  فَقَالَ لَهُ: مِنْ فَمِكَ أَدِينُكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ.  عَرَفْتَ أَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ، آخُذُ مَا لَمْ أَضَعْ، وَأَحْصُدُ مَا  لَمْ أَزْرَعْ، 23 فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تَضَعْ فِضَّتِي عَلَى مَائِدَةِ  الصَّيَارِفَةِ، فَكُنْتُ مَتَى جِئْتُ أَسْتَوْفِيهَا مَعَ رِبًا؟ 24  ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلْحَاضِرِينَ: خُذُوا مِنْهُ الْمَنَا وَأَعْطُوهُ لِلَّذِي  عِنْدَهُ الْعَشَرَةُ الأَمْنَاءُ. 25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: يَا سَيِّدُ،  عِنْدَهُ عَشَرَةُ أَمْنَاءٍ! 26 لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ  لَهُ يُعْطَى، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 27  أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا  أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ  قُدَّامِي».
المسيح  يحكي مثلا عن ملك , وهذه قصة حقيقية فالملك المقصود هنا هو الملك ارخيلاوس  وهذا حدث بالفعل ان هذا الملك حينما جاء ليملك على اسرائيل رفضوه لكنه  ملكَ غظباً , وامر بذبح الذين رفضوه امامه وذبحهوم بالفعل , فالمقصود من  مثل العشر الامناء هنا ان هذا الذي سيحدث يوم القيامة حينما يأتي الملك  الديان و يجازي كل واحد كنحو أعماله أما الذين رفضوا مجيئة الأول وانكروهُ  ستكون نهايتهم الى البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت حيث ناراًَ لا تطفأ  وديدان لاتموت .
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2010)

يا سبحان الله ( المسيح ) 

ممكن ترجع تقرأ الأيات اللى قبليها كدة وتقول لى فهمت اية ؟


----------



## MATTEW (20 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههه طيب مكملتش باقي الأيه او السفر ليه 

امرك غريب يا عم الحج 

ربنا يفتح عقولكم 

سلام المسيح معكم *


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (20 مارس 2010)

*لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ  لَهُ يُعْطَى، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 27  أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا
 وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي».

هل تستخف بعقلي ام ماذا المثل انتهي عندما بدات هذه الجمله 
والذي يتكلم هو المسيح !!!!!!!!
*


----------



## MATTEW (20 مارس 2010)

*يابني الراجل اللي في المثل هو اللي بيقول كده مش يسوع

ركز و اقري عدل 
*
*11 وَإِذْ كَانُوا  يَسْمَعُونَ هذَا عَادَ فَقَالَ مَثَلاً، لأَنَّهُ  كَانَ قَرِيبًا مِنْ  أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَكَانُوا يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ مَلَكُوتَ  اللهِ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ  يَظْهَرَ فِي الْحَالِ. 12 فَقَالَ:«إِنْسَانٌ  شَرِيفُ  الْجِنْسِ ذَهَبَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ لِيَأْخُذَ لِنَفْسِهِ  مُلْكًا  وَيَرْجعَ. 13 فَدَعَا عَشَرَةَ عَبِيدٍ لَهُ  وَأَعْطَاهُمْ  عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَاجِرُوا حَتَّى  آتِيَ. 14 وَأَمَّا  أَهْلُ مَدِينَتِهِ فَكَانُوا يُبْغِضُونَهُ،  فَأَرْسَلُوا وَرَاءَهُ  سَفَارَةً قَائِلِينَ: لاَ نُرِيدُ أَنَّ هذَا  يَمْلِكُ عَلَيْنَا. 15  وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ بَعْدَمَا أَخَذَ الْمُلْكَ،  أَمَرَ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلَيْهِ  أُولئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَاهُمُ  الْفِضَّةَ، لِيَعْرِفَ بِمَا  تَاجَرَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ. 16 فَجَاءَ  الأَوَّلُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ،  مَنَاكَ رَبحَ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 17  فَقَالَ لَهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا  الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ! لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ  أَمِينًا فِي الْقَلِيلِ،  فَلْيَكُنْ لَكَ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى عَشْرِ مُدْنٍ.  18 ثُمَّ جَاءَ الثَّانِي  قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ، مَنَاكَ عَمِلَ  خَمْسَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 19 فَقَالَ  لِهذَا أَيْضًا: وَكُنْ أَنْتَ عَلَى  خَمْسِ مُدْنٍ. 20 ثُمَّ جَاءَ آخَرُ  قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ، هُوَذَا  مَنَاكَ الَّذِي كَانَ عِنْدِي مَوْضُوعًا  فِي مِنْدِيل، 21 لأَنِّي  كُنْتُ أَخَافُ مِنْكَ، إِذْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ  صَارِمٌ، تَأْخُذُ مَا لَمْ  تَضَعْ وَتَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ تَزْرَعْ. 22  فَقَالَ لَهُ: مِنْ فَمِكَ  أَدِينُكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ.  عَرَفْتَ أَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ  صَارِمٌ، آخُذُ مَا لَمْ أَضَعْ، وَأَحْصُدُ مَا  لَمْ أَزْرَعْ، 23  فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تَضَعْ فِضَّتِي عَلَى مَائِدَةِ  الصَّيَارِفَةِ،  فَكُنْتُ مَتَى جِئْتُ أَسْتَوْفِيهَا مَعَ رِبًا؟ 24  ثُمَّ قَالَ  لِلْحَاضِرِينَ: خُذُوا مِنْهُ الْمَنَا وَأَعْطُوهُ لِلَّذِي  عِنْدَهُ  الْعَشَرَةُ الأَمْنَاءُ. 25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: يَا سَيِّدُ،  عِنْدَهُ  عَشَرَةُ أَمْنَاءٍ! 26 لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ  لَهُ  يُعْطَى، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 27  أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا  أَنْ  أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ   قُدَّامِي».*


*مثل  العشرة أمناء من الايه  11- اللي 27.


ايه اللي مش واضح 



يا عم فتح دماغك شويه 



و ادي تفسير الأبونا تادرس يعقوب 



يبدو أن  فكرًا بدأ يسود بين اليهود عندما رأوا ما      صنعه رب المجد يسوع من أعمال عجيبة أن الملكوت قد اقترب جدًا، بمعنى أن  السيد      يملك في أورشليم، ويقيم مملكته أرضيًا. لهذا انشغل حتى التلاميذ في بعض  الأحيان      عن مركز كل واحدٍ منهم في هذه المملكة المنتظرة سريعًا. وكأن السيد  المسيح أراد      أن يوجه أنظارهم عن التفكير في عظمة المملكة بفكر زمني إلى التهيئة  للملكوت      الأبدي بحمل سمة "الأمانة". وقد سبق لنا الحديث عن هذا المثل في  دراساتنا      السابقة مت 25: 18، والآن نكتفي بإبراز النقط التالية: 
أولاً: يقول السيد  المسيح: "إنسان شريف      الجنس ذهب إلى كورة بعيدة ليأخذ لنفسه مُلكا ويرجع. فدعا عشرة عبيد له  وأعطاهم      عشرة أمناء، وقال لهم: تاجروا حتى آتي" [12-13]. من هو هذا الإنسان  الشريف      الجنس إلا رب المجد نفسه، الكلمة الذي صار جسدًا. إنه شريف الجنس، بل  "وحيد      الجنس"، فريد في بنوته الأزلية للآب، أخلى ذاته بالتجسد لكي ينقلنا نحن  الذين      صرنا عبيدًا للخطية إلى البنوة لله باتحادنا معه، وثبوتنا فيه، فنصير  نحن به      شرفاء الجنس أو أحرارًا.
     يعلق القديس كيرلس  الكبير على تعبير "شريف      الجنس"، بالقول: 
     [مجال هذا المثل إنما يمثل  في اختصار عصب التدبير      الذي قُدم لأجلنا، أي سرّ المسيح من بدايته حتى نهايته.
     الله الكلمة صار إنسانًا،  ومع كونه قد صار في شبه      جسد الخطية لذا دُعيَ عبدًا (في 2: 7) لكنه وُلد حرًا "شريف الجنس"       (لو 19: 12)، إذ ولد من الآب ميلادًا غير منطوق به. نعم، إنه الله الذي  يعلو      الكل في الطبيعة والمجد، يسمو علينا بل وعلى كل الخليقة بكماله الذي لا  يُقارن.
     إنه شريف الجنس بكونه ابن  الله، حمل هذا اللقب ليس      مثلنا من قبيل صلاح الله وحبه للبشر، وإنما لأن هذا يخصه بالطبيعة،  كمولود من      الآب، عالِ فوق كل خليقة.
     إذن عندما صار الكلمة الذي  هو صورة الآب والمساوي      له مثلنا إنسانًا "أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب، لذلك رفعه الله أيضًا  وأعطاه      اسما فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على  الأرض ومن      تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب المجد الله الآب" (في  2:      8-11)...
     بالتأكيد الابن هو الله  بالطبيعة فكيف أعطاه الآب      ذاك الاسم الذي فوق كل اسم؟ نقول أنه عندما صار جسدًا، أي عندما صار  إنسانًا      مثلنا أخذ اسم العبد، وقبل فقرنا ومذلتنا، وبعد تتميم سرّ تدبير التجسد  رُفع      إلى المجد الذي له بالطبيعة وليس كأمر غريب عنه لم يعتد عليه، ولا كأمر  خارج      عنه مقدم إليه من الغير، إنما نال المجد الذي له خاصًا به. ففي حديثه  مع الآب      السماوي يقول: "مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك  قبل كون      العالم" (يو 17: 5). كان يرتدي مجد اللاهوت بكونه الكائن قبل الدهور  قبل      العوالم، بكونه الإله المولود من الله؛ وعندما صار إنسانًا كما قلت لم  يحدث فيه      تغيير ولا تبديل بل بقى كما هو عليه على الدوام بكونه المولود من الآب،  مثله في      كل شيء. إنه "صورة جوهره" (عب 1: 3)، يحق له كل ما للآب بكونه واحدًا  معه في      الجوهر، مساوٍ له في عدم التغيير، مثله في كل شيء.] 
          يعلق أيضًا القديس باسيليوس  الكبير على      تعبير "شريف الجنس"، قائلاً: [إنه شريف ليس فقط من جهة لاهوته،  وإنما من      جهة ناسوته أيضًا بكونه من نسل داود حسب الجسد.]
     إن كان هذا الإنسان الشريف  الجنس هو كلمة الله      المتجسد، فماذا يعني بقوله: "ذهب إلى كورة بعيدة ليأخذ لنفسه مُلكًا  ويرجع"      [12]؟ لعله يقصد بالكورة البعيدة الطبيعة البشرية التي صارت  بالعصيان      مبتعدة عن الله، وكأنها كورة غريبة بالنسبة له، خاصة جماعات الأمم التي  قاومت      العبادة الإلهية وعزلت نفسها بنفسها بعيدًا عن ملكوت الله. لقد جاء  إلينا نحن      الذين كنا غرباء وبعيدين لكي يملك علينا مقربًا إيانا إليه كأعضاء  جسده،      فيحملنا فيه كرأس لنا، ويرجع بنا إلى ملكوته، لنجد لنا به موضعًا في  حضن الآب.      هذا ما أعلنه الرسول بولس بوضوح، قائلاً: "اذكروا أنكم أنتم الأمم  قبلاً في      الجسد المدعوين عزلة... إنكم كنتم في ذلك الوقت بدون مسيح أجنبيين عن  رعوية      إسرائيل وغرباء عن عهود الموعد، لا رجاء لكم، وبلا إله في العالم، ولكن  الآن في      المسيح يسوع أنتم الذين كنتم قبلاً بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح...  فلستم      إذًا بعد غرباء ونزلاء بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله" (أف 2:  11-19).
     يقول القديس باسيليوس  الكبير: [ذهب إلى كورة      بعيدة (لو 19: 12)، ليس خلال بعد المسافة المكانية بل بعد الحالة  الفعلية. فإن      الله نفسه قريب جدًا لكل واحدٍ منا متى ارتبطنا به خلال الأعمال  الصالحة، ويكون      بعيدًا جدًا متى تركناه وابتعدنا عنه جدًا بالتصاقنا بالهلاك. لقد جاء  إلى هذه      الكورة البعيدة الأرضية لكي يتقبل مملكة الأمم كقول المزمور: "اسألني       فأعطيك الأمم ميراثًا لك" (مز 2: 8).] ويقول القديس أغسطينوس:  [الكورة      البعيدة هي كنيسة الأمم الممتدة إلى أقصى الأرض. فقد جاء لكي يتم ملء  الأمم،      وعندئذ يرجع لكي يخلص كل إسرائيل (بقبولهم الإيمان الحق ورفضهم الفكر  الصهيوني      المتعصب).]
     نزل الرب إلينا كما إلى  كورة بعيدة بحمله ناسوتنا،      وأقام مملكته فينا ليرجع حاملاً إيانا إلى سماواته كمملكة خاصة به.  وكما يقول     القديس أمبروسيوس: [وصف نفسه من جهة لاهوته وناسوته، فهو غني من  جهة      كمال لاهوته وقد صار فقيرًا لأجلنا. فمع أنه الغني والملك الأبدي، وابن  الملك      الأبدي، قال أنه ذهب إلى كورة بعيدة (لو 19: 12) بأخذه جسدنا، إذ سلك  طريق      البشر كما في رحلة غريبة، وجاء إلى هذا العالم ليعد لنفسه مملكة منا.  إذن قد      جاء يسوع إلى هذه الأرض ليتقبل لنفسه مملكة منا نحن الذين قيل لنا:  "ملكوت الله      داخلكم". عندئذ يسلم الابن مملكته للآب، وبتسليمه إياها لا يخسرها  المسيح بل      تنمو... نحن ملكوت المسيح وملكوت الآب، إذ قيل: "ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب  إلا بي"      (يو 14: 6). عندما أكون في الطريق فأنا للمسيح، وإذ أعبر به فأنا للآب،  لكن      أينما وجدت فأنا خلال المسيح وتحت سلطانه.]
والآن ماذا يعني بالعشرة  عبيد الذين وهبهم عشرة      أمناء ليتاجروا حتى يأتي إليهم ثانية؟ يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي  الفم      أن رقم 10 يشير إلى الكمال، وكأن السيد المسيح قدم إلى كل العبيد أي  إلى جميع      البشرية بلا تمييز بين جنس وآخر، أو شعب وشعب، مواهبه الكاملة  المتباينة لكي      يضرموها حتى يجئ فيكافئهم على أمانتهم في العمل. أعطى للعشرة عبيد فلا  يستطيع      أحد أن يحتج بأن رسالة الله الخلاصية لا تخصه شخصيًا. لقد وهب لكل عبدٍ  واحدًا      من العشرة أمناء، أي قدم عمله وعطاياه لكل من يريد أن يأخذ بلا محاباة  ولا      تمييز.
     يرى البعض أن "المنا"  يوازي 100 درهمًا، وهو رقم      يمثل عظمة الكمال، فكأن السيد حين قدم الأمناء أراد في الكل أن يتاجروا  في      عطاياه العظيمة لينالوا كرامة ومجدًا على مستوى فائق.
     يعلق القديس كيرلس  الكبير على هذه الأمناء      التي وزعت على العبيد، قائلاً: [يوزع المخلص عطاياه الإلهية المتنوعة  على الذين      يؤمنون به، فإننا نؤكد أن هذا هو معنى الأمناء... إنه إلى اليوم مستمر  في      التوزيع كما يظهر الكتاب المقدس بوضوح، إذ يقول الطوباوي بولس: "فأنواع  مواهب      موجودة ولكن الروح واحد، وأنواع خدم موجودة، ولكن الرب واحد، وأنواع  أعمال      موجودة ولكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل" (1 كو 12: 4-6). يعود  فيوضح ما      قاله بإبراز أنواع المواهب هكذا: "فإنه لواحد يُعطى بالروح كلام حكمة،  ولآخر      كلام علم بحسب الروح الواحد، ولآخر إيمان بالروح الواحد، لآخر مواهب  شفاء      بالروح الواحد" (1 كو 12: 8-9)، وهكذا أنه يبرز بهذه الكلمات تنوع  المواهب      بوضوح.]
ثانيًا: ميّز السيد  المسيح بين عبيده الذين      تسلموا الوزنات المتنوعة هؤلاء الذين يشيرون للمؤمنين منهم من يجاهد  بالروح      ليكسب عشرة أمناء، ومنهم من يكسب خمسة، وأيضًا منهم من يتراخى ويهمل  ويضع      الوزنة كما في منديل، وبين الذين رفضوه تمامًا، إذ يقول: "وأما أهل  مدينته      فكانوا يبغضونه، فأرسلوا وراءه سفارة، قائلين: "لا نريد أن هذا يملك  علينا" [14]. وكما يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [حقًا عظيم هو  الفارق بين      هؤلاء (الذين تسلموا الأمناء) وبين الذين جحدوا مملكته تمامًا. هؤلاء  هم      متمردون يلقون عنهم نير صولجانه، بينما يمارس الآخرون مجد خدمته.] لعله  قصد      بالرافضين مملكته شعب اليهود الذين هم "أهل مدينته"، إذ قال: "وأما  الآن فقد      رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي" (يو 15: 24). وكما يقول الإنجيلي يوحنا: "أجاب  رؤساء      الكهنة: ليس لنا ملك إلا قيصر" (يو 19: 15).
          ماذا يعني السيد  بقوله: "أرسلوا وراءه      سفارة" [14]؟ يجيب القديس أغسطينوس: [أرسلوا سفارة  وراءه،      لأنهم بعد قيامته اضطهدوا رسله، ورفضوا الكرازة بالإنجيل.]
ثالثًا: يقول السيد:  "ولما رجع بعدما أخذ      المُلك أمر أن يُدعى إليه أولئك العبيد الذين أعطاهم الفضة ليعرف بما  تاجر كل      واحدٍ" [15]. ماذا يعني "بعد ما أخذ المُلك"؟ يمكننا أن نقول مع القديس       يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيد المسيح ملك على كل البشر بحق الخلقة إذ  هو خالق      الكل، وهو ملك أيضًا بحق التبرير، إذ يملك على الأبرار، فيخضعون له  طوعًا. بهذا      له مملكتان، الأولى إلزامية علينا كخليقة، والثانية اختيارية، فنقبل  مُلكه      علينا خلال عمل نعمته، وهذه هي التي يقصدها بالقول: "أخذ المُلك".
     يقول القديس أغسطينوس:  [إنه يرجع بعدما يأخذ      مُلكه، إذ يأتي بكل المجد ذاك الذي سبق فظهر لهم متواضعًا، قائلاً:  "مملكتي      ليست من هذا العالم" (يو 18: 36).] 
رابعًا: من هو ذاك  الذي ربح بالأمناء الفضية      الذي لسيده عشرة أمناء؟ وذاك الذي ربح بأمناء سيده خمسة أمناء؟ وذاك  الذي استلم      منا سيده الفضي ووضعه في منديل أو دفنه في التراب (مت 25: 18)؟ بلا شك  أن      الأمناء العشرة الفضية التي وزعها السيد على عبيده ما هي إلا "كلمة  الله" التي      قيل عنها أنها كالفضة المصفاة بالنار (مز 121: 3)، خاصة الناموس الذي  يرمز له      بالرقم 10 بكونه يحوي في جوهره الوصايا العشرة! الأول أخذ الوصية  الإلهية لا      ليدفنها بل لتربح عشرة أمناء، أي ليبلغ الحياة الملائكية بكون الطغمات  السمائية      هي تسع (بما فيها الشاروبيم والسيرافيم)، فيصير هو الطغمة العاشرة. أما  الثاني      الذي ربح خمسة أمناء، فيشير إلى ذاك الذي بكلمة الله الحية تتقدس  الحواس الخمس،      أي تقديس الجسد بحواسه، أما الذي دفن الوزنة الفضية في منديله أو في  أرضه، فهو      ذاك الذي يدفن كلمة الله في سجن ذاته أو في حدود الجسد كما كان يفعل  زكا قبلاً      حين كان محصورًا داخل شهواته الذاتية (الطمع). 
     يرى البعض أن الرجل الأول  الذي ربح عشرة أمناء يشير      إلى الخادم الكارز بالحق، إذ يكسب بروح الإنجيل الفهم الروحي للناموس  (رقم 10)،      أما المكافأة فهي مُلكه على عشر مدن، وكما يقول القديس أمبروسيوس  أن هذه      المدن هي النفوس التي تعهد بين يديه بإضرامه الوزنة الإلهية أو العملة      المسيحانية، كلمة الإنجيل. ليست هناك مكافأة للخادم الحقيقي أعظم من أن  يرى      النفوس قد قبلت الكلمة، وخضعت لروح الحق، فيحسب نفسه كمن ملك بالمسيح  عليها لا      ليسيطر، وإنما ليبذل بالحب. أما الرجل الثاني الذي ربح خمسة أمناء فأظن  أنه      يمثل الإنسان التقي الذي وإن كان ليس له موهبة التعليم والكرازة  بالكلمة لكنه      خلال تقديس حواسه الخمس يشهد فيكسب نفوسًا للرب، فيصير كمن يملك على  خمس مدن.      أما الأخير الذي وضع الموهبة في منديل، فكما يقول الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس  أن      المنديل تستخدم في ربط وجه الميت... وكأن ذاك الرجل حسب موهبة الرب  ميتة يدفنها      ويضمرها.
     أما بقية المثل فيمكن  الرجوع إلى تفسيره في كتابنا      "الإنجيل بحسب متى 25: 14-30" منعًا للتكرار، مكتفيًا هنا بالتعليقين  التاليين:     
v  "إن كل من له يُعطى" [26].      من له الإيمان يُعطى معرفة، ومن له معرفة يُعطى حبًا، ومن له الحب  يُعطى      الميراث.
القديس إكليمنضس  السكندري 
v  "وأما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن      أملك عليهم، فأتوا بهم إلى هنا، واذبحوهم قدامي" [27]. 
     ليته لا يهمل أحد في  مقابلة الملك لئلا يُطرد من      حجال العريس.
     ليته لا يوجد بيننا من  يستقبله بكآبة، لئلا يُدان      كمواطنٍ شرير يرفض استقباله كملكٍ عليه. 
     لنأتِ  إليه معًا ببهجة، ولنستقبله بفرح،      ونتمسك بوليمتنا بكل أمانة.
الأب ميثوديوس 

*


----------



## MATTEW (20 مارس 2010)

* ركز في الحته دي لو لاحظت و توقفت عند الجمله ذات اللون الأحمر و لا حظ يا عم علامه التعجب 

انا اللي اعرفه ان في نهايه الجمله بيتحط نقطه ولا ايه 

و لاحظ يا عم الجزء البنفسجي مين اللي كان عايز يملك الراجل و لا يسوع 
ثُمَّ قَالَ   لِلْحَاضِرِينَ: خُذُوا مِنْهُ الْمَنَا وَأَعْطُوهُ لِلَّذِي   عِنْدَهُ  الْعَشَرَةُ الأَمْنَاءُ. 25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: يَا سَيِّدُ،   عِنْدَهُ  عَشَرَةُ أَمْنَاءٍ! 26 لأَنِّي أَقُولُ  لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ  لَهُ  يُعْطَى، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ  فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 27  أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ  الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا  أَنْ  أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ  إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ   قُدَّامِي».*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2010)

ahmed_mouhamed قال:


> *لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ  لَهُ يُعْطَى، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 27  أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا
> وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي».
> 
> هل تستخف بعقلي ام ماذا المثل انتهي عندما بدات هذه الجمله
> ...



يا استاذ حراااااااااااااااااااااام عليك 
بنجوووووووووووووووول هات الأيات اللى قبلها وانت هاتفهم لوحدك

الأياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2010)

عزيزى + jesus servant + فى مشكلة تانى هو مش شايفها اساسا غير اللى انت جيبته دة 
بس انا مش عايز احطها له 
عايزة يقرأ زى الباحث الحقانى


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (20 مارس 2010)

انا كنت فاكر ان يسوع اللي بيقولها لان المثل كان ماشي يضمير الغائب 
(فقال لهم  وقالو له ) وبعدين فجا ءة اتكلم بالمخاطب (لاني اقول لكم)

ليه قلب بقي بالطريقه دي 

وبعدين يعني اله المحبه والمغفره هيدبح  او هيعذب الذين لم يؤمنو به لاسباب عديده ومختلفه 
اي محبه واي رحمه واي مغفره هذه ؟

ام هي مغفره ومحبه ورحمه للحبابيب بس 
مش كان بيقلو حبو اعدائكم وباركو لاعيبنكم ايه اللي حصل بقي ؟!!


----------



## MATTEW (20 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> عزيزى + jesus servant + فى مشكلة تانى هو مش شايفها اساسا غير اللى انت جيبته دة
> بس انا مش عايز احطها له
> عايزة يقرأ زى الباحث الحقانى



*عندك حق يا مولكا 

الغريبه انه بيقول اننا بنضحك علي عقله انا مش فاهم ازاي و ايه اللي مش واضح بعد كل ده علشان يقول بتضحكم عليا 

بس ربنا يفتحلك عقله  و يوريه  الطريق 

سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## MATTEW (20 مارس 2010)

ahmed_mouhamed قال:


> انا كنت فاكر ان يسوع اللي بيقولها لان المثل كان ماشي يضمير الغائب
> (فقال لهم  وقالو له ) وبعدين فجا ءة اتكلم بالمخاطب (لاني اقول لكم)
> 
> ليه قلب بقي بالطريقه دي
> ...


*
انت بتجاوب علي نفسك ولا بتسئل مش فاهم يعني 


*​


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (20 مارس 2010)

انا شايف اني كلامي واضح !


----------



## MATTEW (20 مارس 2010)

ahmed_mouhamed قال:


> انا شايف اني كلامي واضح !


*
واضح انك مقترش الرد 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1973342&postcount=7

اقري يا عم بتأني و  رد و شوف التفسير 

*


----------



## MATTEW (20 مارس 2010)

*بعدين واضح برضه انك مقرتش الجزء ده الخاص ب اغريغوريوس 

**المسيح   يحكي مثلا عن ملك , وهذه قصة حقيقية فالملك المقصود هنا هو الملك ارخيلاوس   وهذا حدث بالفعل ان هذا الملك حينما جاء ليملك على اسرائيل رفضوه لكنه   ملكَ غظباً , وامر بذبح الذين رفضوه امامه وذبحهوم بالفعل , فالمقصود من   مثل العشر الامناء هنا ان هذا الذي سيحدث يوم القيامة حينما يأتي الملك   الديان و يجازي كل واحد كنحو أعماله أما الذين رفضوا مجيئة الأول وانكروهُ   ستكون نهايتهم الى البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت حيث ناراًَ لا تطفأ   وديدان لاتموت .

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1973065&postcount=3*


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (20 مارس 2010)

ياعم اقريت وشفت التفسير انا بقلك ليه بعد ما كان المثل بضمير الغائب بقي يضمير المخاطب 
كان يسوع بيحكي المثل (قال بالنسبه للمك وقالو بالنسبه للعبيد )
لكن بعد كده لقينا ضمير المخاطب لما اتقال( اني اقول لكم)

وبعدين 
كيف اله المحبه والرحمه و المغفره هيدبح  او هيعذب الذين لم يؤمنو به لاسباب عديده ومختلفه 
اين المحبه والرحمه والمغفره  ؟

ام هي مغفره ومحبه ورحمه للحبابب بس 
مش كان بيقلو حبو اعدائكم وباركو لاعيبنكم ايه اللي حصل بقي مش بيعمل هو كده ليه ؟!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2010)

> ياعم اقريت وشفت التفسير انا بقلك ليه بعد ما كان المثل بضمير الغائب  بقي يضمير المخاطب



بنقوووووووووووول
مثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل




> مش كان بيقلو حبو اعدائكم وباركو لاعيبنكم ايه اللي حصل بقي مش بيعمل هو  كده ليه ؟!!



ودة النصف الثانى اللى انت ماوصلتلوش برضوا !!!

 11- و اذ كانوا يسمعون هذا عاد فقال *مثلا* لانه كان قريبا من اورشليم و كانوا يظنون ان *ملكوت الله *عتيد ان يظهر *في الحال*.
 12- فقال انسان شريف الجنس ذهب الى كورة بعيدة لياخذ لنفسه ملكا و يرجع.
 13- فدعا عشرة عبيد له و اعطاهم عشرة امناء و قال لهم تاجروا حتى اتي.
 14- و اما اهل مدينته فكانوا يبغضونه فارسلوا وراءه سفارة قائلين لا نريد ان هذا يملك علينا.
 15- *و لما رجع بعدما اخذ الملك* امر ان يدعى اليه اولئك العبيد الذين اعطاهم الفضة ليعرف بما تاجر كل واحد.
 16- فجاء الاول قائلا يا سيد مناك ربح عشرة امناء.
 17- فقال له نعما ايها العبد الصالح لانك كنت امينا في القليل فليكن لك سلطان على عشر مدن.
 18- ثم جاء الثاني قائلا يا سيد مناك عمل خمسة امناء.
 19- فقال لهذا ايضا و كن انت على خمس مدن.
 20- ثم جاء اخر قائلا يا سيد هوذا مناك الذي كان عندي موضوعا في منديل.
 21- لاني كنت اخاف منك اذ انت انسان صارم تاخذ ما لم تضع و تحصد ما لم تزرع.
 22- فقال له من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير عرفت اني انسان صارم اخذ ما لم اضع و احصد ما لم ازرع.
 23- فلماذا لم تضع فضتي على مائدة الصيارفة فكنت متى جئت استوفيها مع ربا.
 24- ثم قال للحاضرين خذوا منه المنا و اعطوه للذي عنده العشرة الامناء.
 25- فقالوا له يا سيد عنده عشرة امناء.
 26- لاني اقول لكم ان كل من له يعطى و من ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه.
 27- اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي.
 28- و لما قال هذا تقدم صاعدا الى اورشليم.

*و لما  رجع بعدما اخذ الملك
**و لما  رجع بعدما اخذ الملك
**و لما  رجع بعدما اخذ الملك


* " لما رجع " دى تشير الى اية فى المثل يا استاذ ؟؟*
*​


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (21 مارس 2010)

انا قلتلك هو مثل والمسيح كان بيتكلم علي ملك من الملوك 

بس هل المثل ده يصح برده انه يستخدمه وفيه دبح وبتاع 


كيف اله المحبه والرحمه و المغفره هيدبح  او هيعذب الذين لم يؤمنو به لاسباب عديده ومختلفه 
اين المحبه والرحمه والمغفره  ؟

ام هي مغفره ومحبه ورحمه للحبابب بس  
مش كان بيقلو حبو اعدائكم وباركو لاعيبنكم ايه اللي حصل بقي مش بيعمل هو كده ليه ؟!! 		

ليه اتحول للغضب والانتقام من البشر اللي رفضوه والمشكله ان الانتقام والعذاب ده لن يعود باي فائده علي اي طرف 

وبعدين ليه يعني الانسان يتعذب عذاب ابدي بتهايالي الموضوع ميستهلش كل ده ومهما الانسان عمل ميستهل يبفي في عذاب ابدي بالطريقه البشعه دي  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 مارس 2010)

> بس هل المثل ده يصح برده انه يستخدمه وفيه دبح وبتاع


ممتاز .. انت الان عرفت انك غلطان بان تقول ان المسيح امر بذلك وتعترف انه مجرد مثل

لتعرف ان المثل رائع جدا . اقرأ التالى مرة اخرى
*إضغط هنا لتحميل البحث*


> كيف اله المحبه والرحمه و المغفره هيدبح او هيعذب الذين لم يؤمنو به لاسباب عديده ومختلفه
> اين المحبه والرحمه والمغفره ؟


هو لن يذبح احد .. وانت رديت على نفسك
" انا قلتلك هو مثل والمسيح كان بيتكلم علي ملك من الملوك "
فى الحقيقة من لا يؤمن بالمسيح فسيهلك بسبب خطاياه غير المغفورة وغير الممسوحة بدم المسيح.


> ام هي مغفره ومحبه ورحمه للحبابب بس
> مش كان بيقلو حبو اعدائكم وباركو لاعيبنكم ايه اللي حصل بقي مش بيعمل هو كده ليه ؟!!


هناك فرق شاسع .. 
هذة الاية 
(Matt 5:44) وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، 
 
 هذة الاية تتكلم عن ان المسيحى يحب كل الناس فى الحياة ويباركهم ويحسن اليهم .

اما موضوعك فيتكلم عن الدينونة وبعد مجئ المسيح ليحاسب البشر عن ما فعلوه ( يوم القيامة ) .


> *ليه اتحول للغضب والانتقام من البشر اللي رفضوه والمشكله ان الانتقام والعذاب ده لن يعود باي فائده علي اي طرف
> *



حضرتك ( سامحنى ) محتاج تعرف عن المسيحية قبل ان تناقش مثل هذة الافكار

ركز حبيبى .
الله يحبنا ويسعى لخلاصنا جميعا مادمنا فى الحياة .. لذا امرنا بمحبة جميع الناس والتبشير بدم المسيح الوحيد القادر على تقديم المغفرة للخطايا .. 
اما عند انتهاء الزمن ومجئ الله للحساب .. فكل انسان سيحاسب على اعماله الشريرة.

هل تعرف المشكلة ؟
المشكلة فى ان اجرة الخطية موت .. وحيث ان جميع البشر اخطئوا .. فجميعهم محتاجين للغفران .. والغفران لا يتم الا بدم المسيح.
فمن يقبل المسيح ودمه .. وهو يسير على خطى المسيح ويعترف بخطاياه دائما محاولا الانتصار على الخطية .. فهو ينال الملكوت
فمن يقبل المسيح ودمه .. وهو لا يسير على خطى المسيح  ولا يبالى .. فهو ينال الجهنم
فمن لا يقبل دم المسيح كفادى .. فهو مازال يحمل خطاياه والتى هى عقابها الجهنم (الموت الابدى)

*



			وبعدين ليه يعني الانسان يتعذب عذاب ابدي بتهايالي الموضوع ميستهلش كل ده ومهما الانسان عمل ميستهل يبفي في عذاب ابدي بالطريقه البشعه دي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**عارف ليه ؟؟*​(John 3:19) ​​​وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 
فمن اختار الظلام .. فسيبقى فى الظلام بعد الموت 
لك حرية الاختيار فأختار ما شئت

العجيبة ان حضرتك عندك فى الاسلام العذاب الابدى ايضا بطريقة بشعة جدا ( جلد يتحرق ويطلع مكانه و يتعلقوا من كذا وكذا و...... وهكذا )​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 مارس 2010)

(John 3:19) وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 

عندما يعيش الانسان فى حجرة مظلمة لفترة فهو عندما يرى النور فى اول الامر .. ستتعب عيناه ولكنه بعد ذلك سيعرف النور ويفضله عن الظلمة.

اما هناك بعض الاشخاص تنفى وجود النور تظل تعيش فى الظلام بل ويحاولون اقناع الغير بانه لا يوجد نور.
لك الاختيار .. فى هذا الامر المهم والذى هو اهم شئ قد يشغل الانسان فى كل حياته .. ( هذا الامر هو الحياة الابدية بعد الموت )

الله معك​​​


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (21 مارس 2010)

ومين اللي قالك اني مسلم اساسا

انا مش مؤمن بالاديان وسبت الاسلام من زمان


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (21 مارس 2010)

ياعم مش لدرجه العذاب الابدي برده !

دي حاجه تفوق العقل ومفهاش اي رحمه ولا اي حاجه تدل علي عقل 

ولا اي فايده هتعود علي اي حد 

وبعدين كل انسان عنده ظروف معينه وبيئة معينه واتربي بطريقه معينه وكل ده اثر علي ديانته اللي معتنقها 

الغير مسيحيين ملهمش زنب في انهم يبقوا اصحاب ديانات تانيه والعكس صحيح

يجي بقي ربنا في الاخر يلم الناس اللي مدخلتش الدين بتاعه ويقعد يعذب فيها للابد 

بقي ده كلام !


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 مارس 2010)

ممكن اعرف اولا يا استاذ احمد .. هل انت تؤمن بوجود الله ولكنك لا تعرفه .. ام انك لا تؤمن ان هناك اله ؟؟


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (21 مارس 2010)

نعم انا امؤمن بوجود اله


----------



## Kerya_Layson (21 مارس 2010)

*يااخى السائل *

*...............................*

*ثم هذا المثل يعود على يوم الدينونه*
*فالله الحنون الرؤوف الذى يعطيك الوقت الكامل لكى تؤمن به*
*ويهىء لك اسباب التوبه فى وقت معيشتك علىا لارض وكلام المسيحين الى هيكون شاهد عليك فى يوم الدينونه*
*فبعد الموت يغلق الباب والجاهلات وقفن خاجا لانا لفرصه ضاعت منك*
*فيقول المسيح للذين على اليسار ابعدوا عنى ياملاعيييين الى النار الابديه المعده لابليس وملائكته*
*والى علىا ليمين اى امنوا به وبرسالته وعاشوا حياها لمسيح على الارض يقولهم المسيح*
*تعالوا الى يامباركى ابى رسوا الملكوت المعد لكم قبل انشاء العالم*


*فبيدك اما ان تؤمن تبرر او ترفض تدان زى العذارا الجاهلات *
*فبعد الموت سوف تذهب فى الام فى انفصالك عن الله الحقيقى وليس جنه الغلمان المخلدون وحور العين*

*اتمنى تكون اقتنعت وبطلت جدال فاضى*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 مارس 2010)

> نعم انا امؤمن بوجود اله


حسناً تفعل. 

لكى نفهم لماذا العقاب فى النهاية لازم نعرف القصة من البداية .

الله خلق الانسان ( ادم ) وقال له شريعة بسيطة تتمثل فى امر واحد 
ووضع له عقابا للعصيان من قبل ان يعصى ادم .​

*(Gen 2:16)*وَأَوْصَى الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ قَائِلاً: «مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَأْكُلُ أَكْلاً، 
*(Gen 2:17) *وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ»​ 
وبالرغم من سهولة تنفيذ الوصية الا ان ادم وقع ووجب تنفيذ حكم الموت فيه .
هذا الموت هو موت جسدى ( بعد ان كان ادم لا يعرف الموت ولا الفناء ) + موت روحى ( الانفصال عن الله - الطرد من الجنة ) + موت ابدى ( بعد الموت الجسدى )​ 
وحيث ان ادم انجب وهو فى هذة الطبيعة الفاسدة .. وجاء البشر مستعدين لفعل الخطأ .
وحيث ان ادم وذريته جميعا اخطأوا .. ووجب فيهم تنفيذ حكم الموت الذى اصدره الله سابقا ..​ 
جاء الله بالحل وهو فداء الانسان عن خطيته .. فبدأ الله بالتمهيد للفكرة فى كل العهد القديم بنبوات لا نهائية عن الفداء والغفران لاعطاء الحياة بدل من الموت .. ومن اوضح النبوات والرموز هو خروف الفصح الذى امر الله موسى بعمله هو والشعب ( خروج 12 )​ 
وجاء المسيح المرموز اليه فى العهد القديم ليقدم هذا الفداء ماسحا عنا الخطية ومعطيا ايانا الحياة بعد ان كان مصيرنا كلنا هو الموت الابدى​ 
فمن لا يقبل المسيح .. فهو محكوم عليه بالموت نتيجة عصيانه لله ونتيجة خطاياه غير المغفورة .​ 
اما عن العذاب الابدى .. فكلمة جهنم اصلا تعنى وادى هنوم وهو وادى حقيقى .. فالله مثل مكان العقاب ( نتيجة الخطايا غير المغفورة والعصيان ) بوادى هنوم
اما عن كيفية العقاب فهى غير معروفة .. فالبعض يقول انها مادية والبعض يقول انه عقاب نفسى للابد ..​ 
المهم ان نسعى جميعا لنحب الله الذى احبنا اولا لا خوفا من العقاب.​ 
ادعوك عزيزى لتقرأ الكتاب المقدس كله لتعرف القصة الكاملة لرحلة الله مع البشر ولتسأل عما تريد ونحن تحت امرك.​


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (21 مارس 2010)

طب يا ريت تفهمني ايه الغرض من حديث زي ده فيه دبح 

وهل من الحكمه ان المسيح يقول مثل ذي ده 

مش كان من الافضل ان ميقلهوش !


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 مارس 2010)

> وهل من الحكمه ان المسيح يقول مثل ذي ده
> مش كان من الافضل ان ميقلهوش !


كان من الحكمة ان يعطى لليهود مثلا يفهموه .. فما حدث فى المثل قد حدث فعلا مع اليهود من ارخيلاوس ..
وكأنه يذكرهم بما حدث لكى يهتموا اكثر بما عتيد ان يكون ان لم يهتموا بخلاص انفسهم. ( رمزيا بالطبع )

اما عن الحكمة فاقرأ الاناجيل الاربعة لترى كيف كان يتعامل مع اليهود بأختلاف فصائلهم ( فريسيين وصدوقيين وغيرهم ) وكيف كان لا يقع فى محاولاتهم بأن يمسكوا عليه غلطة .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مارس 2010)

> يجي بقي ربنا في الاخر يلم الناس اللي مدخلتش الدين بتاعه ويقعد يعذب فيها للابد
> 
> بقي ده كلام !


 
اه كلام يعني ربنا ادي البوذي و الوثني و الميلم عقل يفكروا برضه

و هما الي لغوا العقل دا تماما 

اديك شايف نقعد نوضح لهم الحق يقاوحوا

هنقوم بدور ربنا كمان

ما يحرقهم ولا يولع فيهم مخهم الغبي هو السبب

الانسان هوا من يصنع مصيره لا الله

الله ادانا الحق نختار

كمان نطلب منه يهدينا باعافيه

دا امر ينافي حريه الاراده و المخ الي ربنا اداهولنا يعني

اومال فرقنا عن الحيوانات بايه

بالعقل

الي هيتعذب دا بقي هوا الي صنع مصيره مش حد تاني

لا يوجد سبب و لا عذر للانسان في هذا العصر و بقي فيه نت و قنوات و عفريت ازرق

الانسان يختار و الرب يحكم طبقا لما اختار

سلام


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (21 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> اه كلام يعني ربنا ادي البوذي و الوثني و الميلم عقل يفكروا برضه
> 
> و هما الي لغوا العقل دا تماما
> 
> ...



يا عيني 

وطب والبشر الجهله اللي مسيطره عليهم افكار ومؤمنين بديانات معينه لدرجه انها داخله في دمهم 
ومعندهمش حاجه اسمها تفكير اصلا نتيجة تربيه معينه وبيئة معينه اتربوا فيها وميقدروش حتي يفكرو في انهم يفكروا انهم يفكرو ان يسيبو الاسلام ههههههههههههههههههه

دول بقي نعمل فيهم ايه ويتحاسبو ازاي وهم وجدو انفسهم بالطريقه دي 

المفروض يبقي عند حضرتك شوية رحمه وشفقه علي ناس زي دي لما يتعذبو عذاب ابدي ولا انت عشان مسيحي مش حاطط في دماغك الا نفسك !

هل لو اسرتك غير مؤمنه بالمسييحيه كنت هتقول  ما يحرقهم ولا يولع فيهم مخهم الغبي هو السبب !!!!!!!


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (21 مارس 2010)

ahmed_mouhamed قال:


> يا عيني
> 
> وطب والبشر الجهله اللي مسيطره عليهم افكار ومؤمنين بديانات معينه لدرجه انها داخله في دمهم
> ومعندهمش حاجه اسمها تفكير اصلا نتيجة تربيه معينه وبيئة معينه اتربوا فيها وميقدروش حتي يفكرو في انهم يفكروا انهم يفكرو ان يسيبو الاسلام ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
*بص يااخ احمد الي ماوصلوش رسالة المسيح هيتحاسب على ناموسه (اعماله)*
*الي وصلو الرسالة وماحولش يدرسها ويعقلها وهو كامل العقل هو الي دان نفسو ..*

*الأخت تروث اسرتها مش مسيحية ولا انا على فكرة ..*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك . *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1977326#post1977326

خدي اقري


----------



## التائبةلله (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم على حذفكم كلامى
معرفش لية كل مرة لما بجيب سيرة نشيد الانشاد تحذفو مشاركتى ممكن لو بيضايق حضراتكم أو بتخجلو منة تحذفوة من عقيدتكم
حصل أمس كذلك
شكرا لكما


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مارس 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> شكرا لكم على حذفكم كلامى
> معرفش لية كل مرة لما بجيب سيرة نشيد الانشاد تحذفو مشاركتى ممكن لو بيضايق حضراتكم أو بتخجلو منة تحذفوة من عقيدتكم
> حصل أمس كذلك
> شكرا لكما


 
و بعدين بقي في التطاول علي نشيد الانشاد

ايه ياختي

متاخد من مجله اباحيه ولا فيه كلام مش هوا

عموما لو قريتي الفاظ مش مريحاكي فيه ما تقريهوش زعلانه ليه و لو قريتيه افتكري سوره التحريم ايه 12 

ههههههههههههه

تخيلي تترجميها لاجانب هتقولي ايه

اترجمهالك

كارثه

احنا لا نشيد الانشاد مضايقنا لاننا فاهمين معناه ولا هنحذفوا

نحذفك اسهل 

مش كدا برضه


----------



## التائبةلله (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أختى شكرا لكى على النصيحى لكنى قرات الحديث ووالله لم أفهم الكلمة الا من معنى الحديث الشريف
وهذا أختى دليل على أنها ليست فاضحة أو يناى لها الجبين 
هو مش مقصود من معاناها برضو الزنا ولا اية
فياالله على طهارة وعفة رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم فهى ألين من لفظ الزنى الذى يدل على الفاحشة
فانا أختى لاأقارن القران بنشيد الانشاد لانة شتان بين الاثنين
فبالله عليكى أو هذة الكلمة أنكتها مخجلة أم الذى فى نشيد الانشاد(فخذيكى وبطنكى وسرتكى وثدياكى))
أسفة انى ذكرت كلام كهذا لكنى أحببت ألفت نظرك الى الفرق بين نشيد الانشاد وبين الحديث النبوى الشريف
شكرا لكى أختى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مارس 2010)

التائبةلله قال:


> فبالله عليكى أو هذة الكلمة أنكتها مخجلة أم الذى فى نشيد الانشاد(فخذيكى وبطنكى وسرتكى وثدياكى))
> أسفة انى ذكرت كلام كهذا لكنى أحببت ألفت نظرك الى الفرق بين نشيد الانشاد وبين الحديث النبوى الشريف
> شكرا لكى أختى


 
طب و حديث الرسول مع ماعز الي قال فيه كلمه  بلاش بلاش

اديكي اللينك لو حبيتي

و عموما كلمه بطنك و فخذيكي افضل من سوره التحريم ايه 12

و مريم ابنه عمران التي احصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا

يبقي فخذكي و بطني ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

لو ابنك سئلك ايه معني الكلمه يا ماما و هو ولد هتقوليله ايه بذمتك هههههههههههه

عندي استعداد اجيب لك احاديث حلوه

و اخبار حديث الافك و رضاع الكبير ايه

لو ابنك قري حادثه الافك

هتشرحيها ازاي يا ام المستقبل


----------



## التائبةلله (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
_كما تشائين حبيبتى أن كنتى مش متقبلانى فى منتداكم تقدرى تحذفينى زى مبتحذى مشاركاتى

_مش هتبقى forbiden

وبعدين حضرتك لو حذفتينى لايعنينى بشئ انا مش مقدرش اعيش من غير المنتدى دة


وبعدين أختى ممكن حضرتك تتكرمى وتجيبيلى من قرانى لفظ كألفاظكم هذة

وحضرتك نشيد الانشاد هيضايقنى فى اية أعرف انة مضايق بعض المسيحيات وبكلامهم هما أختى مش كلامى طبعا

أنا بفضل الله أحترم قرانى لانة من عند الله تعالى وما وجدت فية كلام يخجلنى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مارس 2010)

طب و الحديث

و كتب فتاوي الجماع و نزع الشعر مش محرجه برضه

و بعدين بشوف برنامج احمد عبدون علي دريم و المسلمات الشريفات بيسئلوا الشيوخ عن خصوصياتهم

عموما هجيب لك كام حديث يكسفوا الجن دلوقتي

قال مضايقين من نشيد الانشاد قال

مانتوا بتلعبوا علي جهل الجهله عشان تروجوا لدينكم الفاسد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46081

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127413

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45615
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118284


خدي اقري بالذات اول لينك

اراهنك لو جالك ابنك الراجل يسئلك مش هتردي الا باحراج

ايه رايك

اما عن سبابك المستمر في نشيد الانشاد فهو يدل علي سفهك لا اكثر


----------



## التائبةلله (22 مارس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ 

هقولو ياأختى أن ستنا مريم كانت أشرف نساء العالم لم يمسها رجل قط
هقولو ان ربنا سبحانة وتعالى أراد أن يخلق سيدنا عيسى كما خلق سيدنا أدم من قبل أراد ان يخلقة من غير اب حتى يكون اية للعالمين حتى يكون معجزة علية السلام
هقولة ان ستنا مريم عليها السلام لم تعترض على حكم الله بل وقفت أمام الجميع ولم تقل لهم هذا بن الله
كما قال المسيحيون
بل أشارت الية علية السلام وأنطقة الله فى مهدة وقال انى عبد الله وليس بن الله
فقال انى عبد الله أتانى الكتاب وجعلنى نبيا وجعلنى مباركا أينما كنت واوصانى بالصلاة والزكاة مادمت حيا
​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (22 مارس 2010)

*اختي تائبة لماذا لا تسألين على مالاتفهميه من نشيد الأنشاد لكي تعرفين ما المقصود من المعنى بما انك تأخذين الكلام بالظاهر ؟!!*
*قبل ان تتطاولي على كلام الله عليكي ان تفهميه !!*

*ربنا يهدينا .. *


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (22 مارس 2010)

*ممنوع التطرق للإسلاميات هنا *
*سوف تحذف جميع المداخلات التي تتطرق للإسلام ..*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (22 مارس 2010)

*الأخذ بالكلام ظاهراً لايفيد ! *
*ربنا معاكم . *


----------

